# Torisonal Flex question



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

nvm lol

Nah that's not incorrect. It took me a bit of time to get that, but if you properly commit to the new edge then you'll be fine. I found it pretty scary as a beginner to wait for the fall line to change because you do pick up a lot of speed as you said.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I should know this, i've tried it a few times and didn't eat it, but just want to make sure!

70% of the time when I ride now, I don't think about this, the only time when i have to really think (STILL!!!!) is initiating the toe side turn on steeper terrain... if it's too steep and it freak me out, no matter how much i tell myself not to lean on my back leg, i still do, and once I do that, it's too late.

Also, has anyone in their beginning stage, freezes up when they see steeper terrain right at the crest of the slope? I'm pretty sure if I didn't stop my momentum and just keep going, it would've been okay, but there is this one run, I always stop at the crest, look down, and say to myself "OMG"... then i have to leaf it half way before I can gather myself again and start turning. I really wish i had taken this sport up when I was alot younger.... 

Any tips on overcoming this? I'm now riding greens very comfortably and most mellower blue, i felt like if i can get over the steep fear, it'll be much better!! 

Also another weird thing, every. single. time. I go snowboarding, I started to get stressed out when I get to the parking lot, how i would forget how to ride and fall, etc, it goes away as soon as I start riding, but why the hell do I feel that way?


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Faye! How was Kirkwood?



> Also, has anyone in their beginning stage, freezes up when they see steeper terrain right at the crest of the slope? I'm pretty sure if I didn't stop my momentum and just keep going, it would've been okay, but there is this one run, I always stop at the crest, look down, and say to myself "OMG"... then i have to leaf it half way before I can gather myself again and start turning. I really wish i had taken this sport up when I was alot younger....


Yes, definately. For me, a lot of snowboarding is about conquering fear, and perservering.

I used to be dreadfully scared of blue runs where there were sudden steeps. But I told myself to stay square, loose, and patiently ride turns out. When I got comfy with blues, I tried blacks, and same thing happened again.

It seems like to progress, you always push a bit past your comfort zone, but when you look back, it's like "wow, I used to be scared of this stuff."


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Hi Faye! How was Kirkwood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmm Kirkwood was a trip from HELL. I never got to Kirkwood. Friend and I decided to try the ski bus so we can sleep/rest then ride. OMG, that was 2 weeks ago when they have that bad bad storm, the bus said they may detour to sugarbowl, but decided to go to kirkwood. They were about 45 minutes away and said 88 was closed, and decided to go Sugarbowl which was 2 hours away. Took forever to get to 80, and the traffic was like a parking lot, not moving. We were 30 miles away from sugarbowl and it was already 11:45, the tour guide called and the estimated time to get there was 2 hours... wtf?!? And everyone decided to turn around. So I sat on the bus from 5am to 5pm, paid $45 and got zero riding time!!

Coco, how long did it take you to get comfy with blues? Are you familiar with northstar? I'm comfortable with almost all the blues except that Ax Handle run... i stop at the crest every single time and just cannot turn.  And I know the runs at North stars are really over rated too ....


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

fayewolf said:


> Also, has anyone in their beginning stage, freezes up when they see steeper terrain right at the crest of the slope? I'm pretty sure if I didn't stop my momentum and just keep going, it would've been okay, but there is this one run, I always stop at the crest, look down, and say to myself "OMG"... then i have to leaf it half way before I can gather myself again and start turning. I really wish i had taken this sport up when I was alot younger....
> 
> Any tips on overcoming this? I'm now riding greens very comfortably and most mellower blue, i felt like if i can get over the steep fear, it'll be much better!!


You said the answer in your question. The best this you can do for changes in pitch like that is 4 turns or so before you get to the crest is to start riding like you are on that steeper pitch, keep your momentum going, and avoid stopping on the crest and staring. The hardest turn to make in snowboarding is the first turn after being completely stopped. 
Case in point, my GF who learned this season, rode the steepest pitch she's ever been on last weekend. She always used to stop and stare and get nervous, then ride it, when things got steeper. This time, she didn't hesitate or stop and just keep her rhythm going down the steeper pitch. She looked way more confident on it than any of the other steeps she had ridden. Also, she said at the bottom she felt way more comfortable going down it because she hadn't stopped. 



fayewolf said:


> Also another weird thing, every. single. time. I go snowboarding, I started to get stressed out when I get to the parking lot, how i would forget how to ride and fall, etc, it goes away as soon as I start riding, but why the hell do I feel that way?


This will go away with time. It's just nerves. We all have something in riding that does this to us. 
I still breath a sigh of relief everytime I do a clean boardslide even though I have been able to do them for 3seasons now. 
My girlfriend can get off the lift without any issues out all but still get's nervous when getting off a lift and breathes a sigh of relief everytime she gets off one without falling(which is every time). 
Anyway, don't let the nerves get to you, just keep riding and it will sort itself out.


----------



## Jakey (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to find with skiing the worst thing was stopping in the middle of a black run. I was fine when I had momentum, but getting going again use to freak me out a little. Same with boarding so I can completely understand. I just try to get low and really focus on getting the weight more towards the front, but yeah easier said than done. I bet I don't look graceful doing blacks... Nor do I really enjoy the intense concentration. I like wide reds really.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

> Ummmm Kirkwood was a trip from HELL. I never got to Kirkwood. Friend and I decided to try the ski bus so we can sleep/rest then ride. OMG, that was 2 weeks ago when they have that bad bad storm, the bus said they may detour to sugarbowl, but decided to go to kirkwood. They were about 45 minutes away and said 88 was closed, and decided to go Sugarbowl which was 2 hours away. Took forever to get to 80, and the traffic was like a parking lot, not moving. We were 30 miles away from sugarbowl and it was already 11:45, the tour guide called and the estimated time to get there was 2 hours... wtf?!? And everyone decided to turn around. So I sat on the bus from 5am to 5pm, paid $45 and got zero riding time!!


Wow, that sucks  Although I wonder what the bus company was thinking. Why didn't they go to Sierra or Heavenly? Sugarbowl is clear on the other side of the lake 



> Coco, how long did it take you to get comfy with blues? Are you familiar with northstar? I'm comfortable with almost all the blues except that Ax Handle run... i stop at the crest every single time and just cannot turn. And I know the runs at North stars are really over rated too ....


I've been to Northstar twice I think, but I'm not super familiar with it. The runs are a bit easier, but I don't think their blacks are blues, or blues are greens. Basically their blues are easy blues, and blacks are easy blacks. Mostly I guess they call it Flatstar because there aren't any double black "OMG I'M GONNA DIE" runs there.

Also, many of the runs I went on, it was short steep sections connected by long gentle slopes. I think if you can do a blue at Northstar you can do a blue anywhere.

How long it took for me to be comfy with blues... well I think everyone learns differently and they learn at their own pace. It took me like *FIVE SEASONS* before I could confidently say "I can link turns," granted I wasn't very serious and I wasn't going very often. The first time I hit a blue was at the end of last season, so I guess it took me 1 season, about 7-8 days on snow, before I could say that I was super comfy on blues.

In comparison, I've been going with a friend, and he's starting to link turns well after 3 days.

I guess what really helps is to take lessons or ride with other people who are more experienced. They can tell you what you're doing wrong and give you tips.

I also practiced for blues by doing greens aggressively, working up speed, doing quick, sharp turns...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Ummmm Kirkwood was a trip from HELL. I never got to Kirkwood. Friend and I decided to try the ski bus so we can sleep/rest then ride. OMG, that was 2 weeks ago when they have that bad bad storm, the bus said they may detour to sugarbowl, but decided to go to kirkwood. They were about 45 minutes away and said 88 was closed, and decided to go Sugarbowl which was 2 hours away. Took forever to get to 80, and the traffic was like a parking lot, not moving. We were 30 miles away from sugarbowl and it was already 11:45, the tour guide called and the estimated time to get there was 2 hours... wtf?!? And everyone decided to turn around. So I sat on the bus from 5am to 5pm, paid $45 and got zero riding time!!
> 
> Coco, how long did it take you to get comfy with blues? Are you familiar with northstar? I'm comfortable with almost all the blues except that Ax Handle run... i stop at the crest every single time and just cannot turn.  And I know the runs at North stars are really over rated too ....


When they are getting pounded with snow, the "Pass of Death" gets closed, meaning despite the fact that you only have 15 miles to go, your sure not going to Kirkwood.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, someone asked why they didn't go to sierra instead, the tour guide mentioned something about 50 maybe closed to... i didn't buy it. I was really angry that not only did i not get to ride, but i wasted my whole day.

I love it that northstar has really long blue runs all connected, and you can get all the way down from the top to the village, have coffee and do it again, amazing!!

This is my first season, but I get to ride alot, so i'm fairly comfortable, but it'll take me awhile before I will even have the guts to look at the blacks.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

If you like long blues, you might like Alpine Meadows! A lot of their chairs go up to blue runs that start from the peak, including the Lakeview chair which gets you a view of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm excited!! I'm going this weekend to alpine!!! Thanks!!


----------

